# Portsalon open week.



## chris661 (Jun 14, 2012)

Open week is running from 30th June to 8th July, if anybody local(ish) fancies a game during it let me know, costs are â‚¬20 a round. 

See my signature \/ for a link to the club website.


----------



## smange (Jun 14, 2012)

I will get up one day during the week matey

Will find out which day the war office is off that week and let you know, will probably be the thursday but will let you know for defs as soon as i know


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 14, 2012)

If you guys can put up with me again then let me know which day you are heading and I could try and meet up.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thursday is stroke Stevie, Bob as I said any time you like you are more than welcome.


----------



## smange (Jun 14, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			If you guys can put up with me again then let me know which day you are heading and I could try and meet up.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Chris cant make it anymore, forgot im washing my hair that day


----------



## chris661 (Jun 14, 2012)

smange said:



			Sorry Chris cant make it anymore, forgot im washing my hair that day

Click to expand...

Which one :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## smange (Jun 14, 2012)

God your so predictable

Anyway stroke suits me ok, i can play poor in any format

Is there enough light in a day up there for Bob to play a stroke comp?


----------



## chris661 (Jun 14, 2012)

:lol:

First tee time is 7:50 so gives us around 14 hours :rofl:


----------



## smange (Jun 14, 2012)

chris661 said:



			:lol:

First tee time is 7:50 so gives us around 14 hours :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Should be ok at that, right Bob we are on. Get the thursday booked off and its game on.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 15, 2012)

That's the 5th then? Will get it booked and attempt to play stroke. I did manage to return a stroke score on the Gleshady, not a great one but still finished every hole! Driver will be staying at home and may give a utility iron a try.


----------



## smange (Jun 15, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			That's the 5th then? Will get it booked and attempt to play stroke. I did manage to return a stroke score on the Gleshady, not a great one but still finished every hole! Driver will be staying at home and may give a utility iron a try.
		
Click to expand...

Thats true mate, more than can be said for some of us. Although your stroke score wouldnt have been out of place in test match cricket.


----------



## Hendy (Jun 15, 2012)

love the 2nd hole in portsalon one of the best holes in Ireland imho!! 

deff going to get down that week for a round..


----------



## chris661 (Jun 15, 2012)

Well if you fancy a game give me a shout.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 15, 2012)

smange said:



			Thats true mate, more than can be said for some of us. Although your stroke score wouldnt have been out of place in test match cricket.
		
Click to expand...

shhhhhhh,no need to tell everyone.


----------



## smange (Jun 15, 2012)

Hendy said:



			love the 2nd hole in portsalon one of the best holes in Ireland imho!! 

deff going to get down that week for a round..
		
Click to expand...

Get yourself down on the 5th Hendy, we have a 3 ball at minute. Would be good to get another forummer on board.


Chris, get a time booked for around 10am or so.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 15, 2012)

Luckily I don't plan to go out the night before so 10 should be ok


----------



## chris661 (Jun 15, 2012)

smange said:



			Chris, get a time booked for around 10am or so.
		
Click to expand...

Will do and will report back when the time sheet opens 



palindromicbob said:



			Luckily I don't plan to go out the night before so 10 should be ok 

Click to expand...

Thank chuff for that, didnt fancy coming a distant second for the front nine  :rofl:


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 16, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Will do and will report back when the time sheet opens 



Thank chuff for that, didnt fancy coming a distant second for the front nine  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I am bringing a hip flask then


----------



## sean1098 (Jun 20, 2012)

Would love to get down for a game, but will not know till late next week.

sean.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 20, 2012)

sean1098 said:



			Would love to get down for a game, but will not know till late next week.

sean.
		
Click to expand...

No worries fella I will book it tomorrow for a fourball, there is three at the minute so you are more than welcome.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 21, 2012)

Righto, I have booked a fourball for 10am. As it stands we have three folks me, smange and palindromicbob so if anybody else is interested just let me know.


----------



## smange (Jun 21, 2012)

Happy days Chris


Caddyshack, are you meeting me and we will travel up together, no point both driving all way up there, youve got to come this way anyway dont you


----------



## chris661 (Jun 21, 2012)

smange said:



			Happy days Chris


Caddyshack, are you meeting me and we will travel up together, no point both driving all way up there, youve got to come this way anyway dont you
		
Click to expand...

From Omagh he can come through Lifford then into Letterkenny. Unless he comes a strange route


----------



## smange (Jun 21, 2012)

chris661 said:



			From Omagh he can come through Lifford then into Letterkenny. Unless he comes a strange route 

Click to expand...

Thats right wasnt thinking about that way

OK then we are taking two cars


----------



## chris661 (Jun 21, 2012)

smange said:



			Thats right wasnt thinking about that way

OK then we are taking two cars

Click to expand...

You can park up at my house and head down in my wagon if you like.


----------



## smange (Jun 22, 2012)

chris661 said:



			You can park up at my house and head down in my wagon if you like. 

Click to expand...

Could do that mate, seems mad the three of us all taking motors all the way up.

Im trusting your house is easy to find though


----------



## chris661 (Jun 22, 2012)

:lol: Yeah it is just of the main road before Milford about 15 mins or so from the club.


----------



## smange (Jun 22, 2012)

Right, well will get it sorted nearer the time.

have you heard from Yoda lately? is he definitely playing


----------

